# my planted discus tank



## RudeDogg1 (4 Feb 2011)

Well im still trying to get the hang of taking pics of the fish so they arnt the best quality 


















be gentle lol


----------



## mrjackdempsey (5 Feb 2011)

If the pictures are not perfect the tank (and fish) are- great looking eye candy


----------



## RudeDogg1 (5 Feb 2011)

Cheers fella think I'm going to invest in a tripod lol. There are more fish to go in but they are in qt at the mo there is also a bristle nose, 3 botia kubotai and 7 cherry shrimp in there all of which were hiding I've not even seen the BN since it went in lol


----------



## RudeDogg1 (5 Feb 2011)




----------



## Angus (5 Feb 2011)

they are looking lovely mate! like dinner plates  plant growth look nice aswell


----------



## RudeDogg1 (5 Feb 2011)

cheers fella


----------



## foxfish (5 Feb 2011)

I love the orange stripey one, how big is your tank?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (5 Feb 2011)

thats an alenquer they tend to go more stripey when scared or stressed they are still abit nervy not helped by me right in front of them snapping away. Alenquers tend to go a realy nice deep red with blue fecks on their fins and face when they get bigger. The tank is 48" x 22 x 16 (could be 18 cant rem) 240 litres


----------



## RudeDogg1 (27 Mar 2011)




----------

